# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Fin de 3d Buzz

## Refuznik

Peut-tre connaissiez vous le site 3D Buzz ? 
Ouvert au dbut des annes 2000, le site proposait de nombreuses formations en infographie 2d (Photoshop et Gimp) et 3d (3dsMax, Blender, Houdini, Maya, Zbrush), jeu vido (Unity, Cryteck, Unreal) ou encore programmation (C++, C#, javascript, Python, etc...).

Suite  la mort malheureuse de son crateur (par un cancer) le site 3d Buzz ferme ses portes et propose toutes ses formations gratuitement.

https://3dbuzz.com/

Un lien torrent est dispos avec tous les cours https://3dbuzz.com/3dbuzz-2020-01-13.torrent

Sur Reddit plusieurs personnes ont ouvert des sites mirroirs https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/com...ased_for_free/

----------

